# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Nutmeg

## Tim

i dont know if any of you know this... if anybody does, blulanou probably does, since he seems to know everything about every kind of drug... but yesterday i discovered that if you eat a couple tablespoons of nutmeg (the spice) it is a strong halucinagen that lasts for a couple of days, and induces a coma-like sleep.. well, if anybody knows about this, i was wondering if it helps lucid dreams and the such. i plan on trying it some time this week.

http://www.erowid.org/plants/nutmeg/nutmeg.shtml

----------


## jill1978

wow that's really interesting if it works. Have you tryed it before?

----------


## wasup

> i plan on trying it some time this week. [/b]

----------


## jill1978

ok

----------


## Tim

haha yeah. i just found out about it yesterday, and plan on trying it this week

----------


## Blulanou42

Nutmeg _will_ get you high, but it's not what you're thinking.

it's usually a prison drug, or one of desparation.  All you will get out of it is some sorta stoneish downed feeling and possibly a vision, maybe.  The problem is that it's easy to overdose on when you want to take it to get really high.  there are better things out there.

get some shrooms
some good buds
some lsa

lsa is legal, you can buy morning glories, shave their poisonous skins off then boil 'em down in a tea to ingest them wholly.  Just get all the skin off or you'll end up puking for hours.  It will give you a substancial trip with weed, or salvia dinovorum, another legal  that is smoked in mass quatities as a  hallucinogen.

but nutmeg is fruitless
don't try it  ::   ::shakehead2::  

or there's always dxm
that was my intro to lucidity
but the third and fourth plateus are not for the faint of heart
 ::lipssealed::  

happy tripping

ps- puking isn\'t so bad on hallucinogens, it\'s double exposure...and don\'t dex if you\'re native american descent

----------


## DreamCoil

*Looks at empty Nutmeg bottle* uh-oh   ::shock::

----------


## Second Attention

Dreamcoil:  ::laughtillhurts::  

Ok... so blu is sort of right.

First off... if you expect to be able to go to the store and eat some ground nutmeg and get all fucked up... it's not going to work. You have to buy a fresh, whole nutmeg, and ground it yourself for it to REALLY work.

However... I would not recommend it. Blu is right... it is easy to OD on it, for one, for two it's not fun any ways.

My friend ate a shitload of some fresh nutmeg, and smoked some too, and this is what he experienced:

"I kept seeing shit out of the corner of my eye, and it was really weird and starting to piss me off. Then, all of a sudden, I got very anxious feeling, and my heart started to beat real fast. I started to freak out and I thought I was having a heart attack. I sort of passed out for a minute, and then came to and I saw a strange man at my window. I then sort of had to sleep for awhile. I kept passing in and out of consciousness(or so I thought) until I awoke feeling really shitty. I had a godawful headache and felt like shit for about a day, maybe longer."

I've done almost everything... but fuck nutmeg, dude. That sounds like a real hassle and a load of shit. 

If your interested in experimenting with certain hallucinogens, there are much better, safer, and more fun ones.

----------


## dougdrums

One of my dog's names is Nutmeg... Just thought I should let you know.

----------


## nerve

have you seen that King of the Hill episode were the neighbor puts nutmeg in EVERYTHING?   ::lol::

----------


## brainy_chik13

> or there&#39;s always dxm
> that was my intro to lucidity
> 
> [/b]



What&#39;s DXM?

----------


## Chatter-Box

> _Originally posted by Wikipedia_
> *
> It has also been suggested that in small doses, nutmeg can be a trigger for lucid dreaming. Author and ecopsychologist Paul Devereux says that taking up to 2 teaspoons of ground nutmeg before going to bed can induce lucid dreams. He also suggests starting with between 1/2 - 1 teaspoon for a couple of weeks and move up to 2 teaspoons if it is still not working. It should be noted that Devereux warns against using the nutmeg for such purposes regularly because of health risks; also, once a lucid dream  has been achieved, use of nutmeg should be stopped. Furthermore, Devereux warns that nutmeg should not be used for this purpose unless you are confident that your body is in a healthy state, and that nutmeg is a safe option for you.
> *

----------


## Oneiro

Jesus.. that Wikipedia quote should be enough to put everybody off..

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Goodness... and to believe that I would have gone and took nutmeg tonight just to see if it&#39;d help with controlling LDs, that stuff sounds like shit. I rather have another CVS attack right now than suffer from that crap.

----------


## nina

CVS attack?

----------


## Ne-yo

For a moment I thought Tim was back. Wow someone Dug back pretty far to pull this one up.

----------


## ALovelyWay2Burn

Haha, can I get some more detailed instructions on that bit about morning glories?  :;-):

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Ah, yeah  :sweat1: I was really determined to be sure to find out if nutmeg was really worth it

----------


## XsupremeX

It&#39;s not, I&#39;ve tried it..... The most I&#39;ve tried is 3 tablespoons...

Way back when, women would take it to kill their babies... and yea, it&#39;s mostly a prison drug.... Only for the extremely desperate.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, kills babies, what a sad thing to do... oh well, some people want to do an abortion then I guess that would be the way to do it, the cheap and cruel way...

----------


## DrTechnical

> Wow, kills babies, what a sad thing to do... oh well, some people want to do an abortion then I guess that would be the way to do it, the cheap and cruel way...
> [/b]



I suppose my contribution to this topic could be a topic in and of itself ...
But a few things to offer:

There are much safer and intense ways to experience visuals than Nutmeg, or Morning Glory
for sure. My suggestion would be Salvia Divinorum. It&#39;s not toxic. No one has ever OD&#39;d on it.
The visionary state it produces last 3-20 min depending on the method of ingestion. The visuals
are the closest thing to Lucid dreaming you will ever experience.

I&#39;ve been lucid dreaming for about 8 months, with 46 such experiences. Personally, I think
my several times per week usage of salvia has contributed to that success. Much like a dream
state, a salvia induced vision can be very jumpy and hard to remember. You can use salvia
as a tool to master focus and recall in a non-conscious/awake state. The better you get at staying
lucid and remembereing the details of your salvia vision, the better you will get at staying
focused in your dream state. If you&#39;ve ever read on the topic of Tibetan dream yoga, this is
somewhat analogous to not getting swept away by your karmic traces.

I&#39;ve been meaning to experiment some with the possibilty of Salvia helping to induce WILDS.
It seems intuitive that it might?

Enjoy.

PS, if you have no idea what salvia is and you want to try, educate yourself first, it is by no means
a simple, non-overpowering experience. It ain&#39;t pot&#33;

----------


## XsupremeX

It most certainly is not&#33;

Much more intense... wow&#33; That is a great idea, I&#39;m surprised I haven&#39;t thought of it before.

wow, I&#39;m still dumbfounded by your idea.....

Here&#39;s a link to clear up any confusion about Salvia:
http://www.erowid.org/plants/salvia/salvia.shtml

----------


## DrTechnical

> It most certainly is not&#33;
> 
> Much more intense... wow&#33; That is a great idea, I&#39;m surprised I haven&#39;t thought of it before.
> 
> wow, I&#39;m still dumbfounded by your idea.....
> 
> Here&#39;s a link to clear up any confusion about Salvia:
> http://www.erowid.org/plants/salvia/salvia.shtml
> [/b]



Glad you find the idea useable. I have a variety of theories and ideas I&#39;ve been experimenting
with, and will be posting as I assess their usability.

The other tool I&#39;ve been using to increase focus and experiment with lucidity in deep trance
like states is meditating to the "brainsuites CD&#39;s". Any of the delta or theta wave CD&#39;s will
help coax your brain into a deep trance/light visionary state with lots of hypnagogic imagery.
Check out the New Age section at your local Boarders. These are great - and cheap too at &#036;12 per.
Initially, these will tend to put you to sleep. With practice, you will stay very lucid even in the deepest
meditative state. Though I haven&#39;t seen anyone write on the subject, I am fairly convinced that I 
occasionally slip into stage 1 or 2 sleep during this process - wo/ losing conscious awareness.

The eorwid link above probably has a lot of good experiential reports, etc... The best general
reference for Salvia is:

www.sagewisdom.org

The users guide is a must read from the perspective of safety and understanding how to respect
and appreciate the experience. The guy who maintains the site discovered the psycho-active
consituent of the plant. Good mix of practical knowledge and science.

Enjoy

----------


## shark!

I once ate almost 30 grams of nutmeg...which sucked.  its so dry and strong...ugh.

I didn&#39;t hallucinate

my stomache hurt

The only noticeable thing was I got really sleepy and fell asleep on the floor.  This was store bought nutmeg, I&#39;ve heard if you get the actual plant from nature it works better.

----------


## screamation

> What&#39;s DXM?
> [/b]




DXM is the stuff found in cough syrup. ^.^ I use it sometimes to help me get to sleep (NyQuil usually) and it helps a bunch (for me) with lucid dreaming.

One person&#39;s experience...

----------


## Gwendolyn

Nutmeg is a hallucinogen, yes. And, I have tried it. But, I would not use it regularly....It&#39;s a weird kind of sick hallucination that I&#39;m not really keen on. Perhaps if you only used it once in awhile before bed for LDing purposes, it would be alright. I&#39;ve never used it with that intention. I&#39;m not sure if I would try it, again though. Yech.

----------


## igameraas

I have tried nutmeg before and it´s not as bad as many say. The biggest problem is it´s taste, if you can bare the taste then it´s no problem. The "high" isn´t really all that fun, but it´s just okay. I didn´t know about LDing at the time i tried it, but i just might try it again, and see if it helps with it.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Would small amounts of nutmeg help dream recall or lucid dreaming? I&#39;m not really interested in getting high, and it doesn&#39;t sound that good anyway   ::|:

----------


## Gwendolyn

I dunno..The best advice I can give you is to experiment. Don&#39;t take too much though. Look up how much people usually take at a time.

----------


## carlhungis

I just don&#39;t think nutmeg is worth it.  I have read user experiences with it and it really sounds like you have to take nauseating doses to see any results.  I would just use B6 and CaleaZ to help with dreaming.  Not as dangerous, and if it works for you, it usually works pretty well.  

I have thought about Salvia, but I would want to do it alone.  And from what I have read, it is not something to be toyed with alone.... especially not your first time.

----------


## Xnyper

Erowid includes this as one of the effects of Saliva divinorum:



> Seeing or becoming part of a tunnel[/b]



I&#39;ve never been part of a tunnel before...

----------


## snackpacks

Two of my freinds have tried nutmeg and both report seeing demons and satin. I don&#39;t think tripping balls and talking to satin would help you lucid dream, but that&#39;s just me.

----------


## Oros

Had some nutmeg last night and now my eyes are totally red, and i just slept for 13 H. being tired all the time and always forget how i came to the place where i am. a little feeling like being drunk now 20 H after taking it.

----------


## Oros

> Had some nutmeg last night and now my eyes are totally red, and i just slept for 13 H. being tired all the time and always forget how i came to the place where i am. a little feeling like being drunk now 20 H after taking it.



the days after i was depressed. don't think it is worth it.

----------


## Aspartamebraintumor

I've tried nutmeg a few times (about 3 tablespoons each time). The first time I tried it, I didn't really read about it other than that it gets you high. I ate the 3 tablespoons around 5:30 am before I went to sleep. I woke up around 2pm and I felt really dizzy, almost hung over. As I woke up, the dizziness cleared a bit. It just felt like a pleasant hangover (an oxymoron, I know). It was somewhat similar to a weed high, but only my head felt high rather than my entire body. In other words, I didn't feel "blazed." It was also more boring, but not unpleasant. I felt very lazy all day, but I sorta came to terms with it; I didn't feel as though the laziness was unwelcomed. Around 8 pm I got the munchies really bad and I ate alot of Pop-Tarts  :smiley: . The second time I tried it, I didn't really notice any effects. I suggest eating it before bed, so you wake up high. A good try for a truly lazy Sunday! Of course everyone has a different reaction to it, but that was mine.

----------


## Baron Samedi

What interesting synchronicity. I have had one nutmeg-induced lucid dream with very minimal side effects (thirst and grogginess.)

I ran out of cannabis, so I decided I wanted to go on a nutmeg trip. I have tried it twice before by ingesting one clove with almost no noticeable effects, good or bad.  

I experimented with smoking it.  I actually got a stoned feeling similar to an indica cannabis, but without the happy feeling, but calm and relaxed.  I also ate a small amount, maybe 1/8 of a teaspoon, and I think I may have drank some nutmeg water.  I dropped a clove in water to try and grow it, but I don't think you can do that. Anyway, the water became a little cloudy, so I drank some.  I think this may be the best way to ingest it.  

I had a series of four dreams, all having to do with the nutmeg, and in the fourth one, I became lucid, but the funny thing was I thought I was awake having a nutmeg trip, even though I was doing a Reality Check, by looking at me hands.  So, I don't know if that fully qualifies as lucid since I thought I was awake, even though I knew I was being affected by the drug. When I woke up, I felt a little more groggy than normal, like when I oversleep.

I wrote the dreams down, but I am not going to post them here, because they are seven pages long!

----------


## KingYoshi

I was going to do nutmeg until I did a bit of research on it. It is fairly easy to overdose due to the fact that overdose levels vary greatly from person to person. I also discovered it can knock you out for 24+hours. The high seems to be enjoyable and sounds to me like the combination of weed and alcohol, which is nice! Unfortunately, nutmeg apparently makes alot of people very sick and the hangover has been described to me as an alcohol hangover x's 10. If you do go for it however, I'd be interested to hear your results.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Last time I ate a clove of nutmeg before bed with some vanilla ice cream. I also mixed in cocoa powder and cinnamon for flavor, and ground ginger since ginger grounds you, and helps with nausea, and your sense of balance. I had a very vivid dream where I became the great god Pan, and also visited the Hanging Gardens of Babylon.  I measured it to see how much the clove was after I ground it up. It was two teaspoons.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=82576

The first time I did nutmeg before bed, I smoked it until I felt stoned.  I had that dream before I joined DV, but I am going to post it anyway, because it was very interesting.  I smoked one or two bowls of it.  Mixing it with cinnamon is nice when smoked.

  I recommend eating a teaspoon or less the first time, then increase it in small increments.  I was not trying to hallucinate, I was doing it to induce lucid dreaming.  I came to the conclusion that it would be a good drug to use for lucid dreaming because it's the only hallucinogen I know of that makes you sleepy.

When eaten it takes about four hours before it starts to take effect, because it gets digested further down in your gastrointestinal tract.

Fresh ground nutmeg is best. I think it's good for lucid dreaming in small amounts. My dreams were very vivid and clear.  Also I maintained lucidity easily, and it lasted for a long time.  It may be a placebo effect, but I don't think so because if eat more than I did, you will hallucinate.  The side effects are really bad if you take the amount you need to hallucinate, so I have never eaten that amount.

----------


## direanthony

I can throw up just thinking about nutmeg...my friend and I had 1oz of ground nutmeg and tried to eat it straight but it was extremely hard so we heard if you mix it with something like milk it would be easier. So we did...and it was disgusting.  Just the smell makes me gag. 
My other friend sprinkled some in his bowl and smoked it and got a high sort of feeling but he said it wasn't worth it, the smell of burnt nutmeg made him gag as well.

As for the morning glory seeds, we took 300 each of those straight up and swallowed them with some water. It wasn't hard to do but it didn't do anything. This was before I realized that you have to extract the chemical.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I just ate two cloves of nutmeg, which was three teaspoons.  Last time I did two, so, I am not too worried about the dosage.  I am already beginning to feel it, I guess sublingually... Oh, there it goes away.  

Hopefully I will have some cool lucid dreams tonight.

----------


## bigj_1992

I've tried nutmeg once, a while ago...

I ate 3 teaspoon fulls of it and wqashed it down with water.  It never done much.. it took 4 or 5 hours to kick in and it felt kind of like a week ecstasy buzz for me

i dont recommned it, the comeup is good, but it pretty much taastes like your eating sand, and the wait is very long.

----------


## bigj_1992

ive also smoked nutmeg in my bong.. i smoked 2 or 3 bowls and felt kinda like a weed buzzon with scatter few hallucinations.

----------


## Oros

I've tried it, it was not worth it. More negative effects than possitive and it tasted like shi*. =P

----------

